# New Outbacker On The Island Long



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I just picked up and spent the weekend in the 2009 27L . Lets just say i spent the whole weekend answering the question of what is upstairs, and how do you get there. I had just about everyone in the campground coming by and asking about it. It was a dealers fully loaded model that had the outback logos stripped. I am not a sales rep for the dealer but so I have been told, it is the only one sold in the Northeast. Here is a set of pictures before i took delivery

This trailer is a big upgrade for me going from a 91 Nomad with no slides, but the same weight.

I am towing this with a 2002 Chevy Silverado 1500 4x4, with a gibson dual exhaust kit, and this trailer tows like a dream compared to my old one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outback loft said:


> I just picked up and spent the weekend in the 2009 27L . Lets just say i spent the whole weekend answering the question of what is upstairs, and how do you get there. I had just about everyone in the campground coming by and asking about it. It was a dealers fully loaded model that had the outback logos stripped. I am not a sales rep for the dealer but so I have been told, it is the only one sold in the Northeast. Here is a set of pictures before i took delivery
> 
> This trailer is a big upgrade for me going from a 91 Nomad with no slides, but the same weight.
> 
> I am towing this with a 2002 Chevy Silverado 1500 4x4, with a gibson dual exhaust kit, and this trailer tows like a dream compared to my old one.


Having a 28krs ourselves .....I like it (although those stairs would give _me_ a bit too much challenge)!! Hope you were able to enjoy yourselves in your new camper - inspite of all the visitors! Yanno - Outbacks are like that...you just happen to have the _added_ attraction of the loft. Good for you! (You probably oughta just get used to it...







)

Why would they take the logo off? Hmm...if you wanted to, I'll bet you could get them put on.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very cool!! Congrats and Enjoy !!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Outback Loft









Welcome and Congrats!! 

Wow! Two new Loft members in one week









Make sure to vote for your Outback model in our poll Clicky Here

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Neat pictures!!

I don't understand why the logo isn't on the trailer. Dealers don't install them...they come from the factory with logo's.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Neat pictures!!
> 
> I don't understand why the logo isn't on the trailer. Dealers don't install them...they come from the factory with logo's.


That would be the logo delete mod







, but I can't think of any reason to do that unless they were using it as a sales gimmick of some sort.

I was at the dealer this AM and they said that they have not sold any of the Lofts - they have one on the lot, though, and it's very cool. I think they'll sell a bunch once the word gets out about them. We're reasonably close to both the beach and NASCAR tracks, and the Loft is great for both of those places.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome and Congrats on your new TT. 

Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us! Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Neat pictures!!
> 
> I don't understand why the logo isn't on the trailer. Dealers don't install them...they come from the factory with logo's.


the dealer removed the logo for sales purposes, they had the trailer at a few shows


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outback loft said:


> Neat pictures!!
> 
> I don't understand why the logo isn't on the trailer. Dealers don't install them...they come from the factory with logo's.


the dealer removed the logo for sales purpos







es, they had the trailer at a few shows[/quote]
Now, there's a really clever new marketing approach









_"I've got this really cool new thing. I'd bet you'd really like it. But, hey, I'm not gonna tell you what it is"_. I don't get it


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Now, there's a really clever new marketing approach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I was thinking the same thing








Way to go salesdudes!


----------

